# Mr Big Scholarship Tournament May 4-5



## Mr Big Tournament (Feb 23, 2012)

Our Purpose for this event is to create a Scholarship Fund for an internship studying Marine Biology at Corpus Christi A&M University and to practice fish conservation. We're setting a new standard for future tournaments! And most of all, to be safe on the water and have fun!

www.mrbigtrout.com


----------

